# WTT 300 win mag..



## Fisherwill (Feb 13, 2014)

I have Remington 300 win mag with a black synthetic stock. It has been shot less than 2 dozen times.

I'm looking for either a 270 or a lever action 22.


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

What model? Got pics?


----------



## Fisherwill (Feb 13, 2014)

Here are the pics.


----------



## RubiCrawler (Dec 27, 2011)

I have the same model in a .308..... never been fired. Will trade if interested.


----------



## Fisherwill (Feb 13, 2014)

RubiCrawler said:


> I have the same model in a .308..... never been fired. Will trade if interested.


Thanks, but I'm looking more for a .270 or .22.


----------



## Fisherwill (Feb 13, 2014)

Bump...


----------



## K-Bill (May 14, 2009)

Fisherwill said:


> Thanks, but I'm looking more for a .270 or .22.


You’d rather have a .270 than a .308? You already have too many .308s I’m guessing? I’d jump all over that offer.


----------



## Fisherwill (Feb 13, 2014)

K-Bill said:


> You’d rather have a .270 than a .308? You already have too many .308s I’m guessing? I’d jump all over that offer.


I know!! But there is always a reason behind the madness...


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

I have a Remington 700 XHR 270 in pink camo cerakote. With out a scope if you are interested. Bought it for my wife and she needs a youth model.


----------



## Fisherwill (Feb 13, 2014)

Sequoiha said:


> I have a Remington 700 XHR 270 in pink camo cerakote. With out a scope if you are interested. Bought it for my wife and she needs a youth model.



I'll have to pass on that one. But thanks anyways...


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

fisherwill said:


> i'll have to pass on that one. But thanks anyways...


10/4


----------

